# Hello from Germany... =)



## Hafilein (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi there,

I don't really know what to write now... First, I want to apologize if my english is not that good and if I may not understand everything you write. 

Second I'd like to tell you, that I'm not a friend of writing a long text about me. 

But of course, if you have questions, just ask =) 
I may answer to them and I will not bite, I promise


----------



## chicagirl (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome!!  I lived in Germany for about 3 years when I was in the military. I loved it!! So beautiful and the people were so friendly!!


----------



## Hafilein (Feb 4, 2010)

Plains Drifter said:


> Hello and welcome!!  I lived in Germany for about 3 years when I was in the military. I loved it!! So beautiful and the people were so friendly!!


Oh really? =) 

Can you speak german?  
I know, it's a difficult language!

I love America, I was there twice. I have an aunt in New York. And it's great to see that it's really as it looks like on TV  
And Canada is great too. 

Everything there is so different from Germany... 
And I think it's much more fun to ride in North America than in Germany. 
I rode in Canada and it was great!


----------



## Alpha Tango (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi there  My brother visited there a couple of years ago and said he loved it! Are you involved in any competition riding or just like to go out on trail rides for the fun of it?


----------



## Hafilein (Feb 4, 2010)

Alpha Tango said:


> Hi there  My brother visited there a couple of years ago and said he loved it! Are you involved in any competition riding or just like to go out on trail rides for the fun of it?


No, I just ride for fun


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Your english is fantastic


----------



## Hafilein (Feb 4, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> Welcome to the forum! Your english is fantastic


 Thank you!


----------



## Alpha Tango (Feb 7, 2010)

Same here. I have shown three times before on a team, but much rather go out on a trail somewhere with friends just to relax and have a good time.


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

Guten tag. you speak very good English. My german is not so good. Nicht sehr gut.

i spent time in Germany in the summer of 1967. it was so beautiful there. are you in the north or the south? We drove around Bavaria, and stayed in Munchen and in Berlin. so much fun.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Hello! I was born in Wurzburg.

You will have a lot of fun here. Just jump in!


----------



## Hafilein (Feb 4, 2010)

JB44 said:


> Guten tag. you speak very good English. My german is not so good. Nicht sehr gut.
> 
> i spent time in Germany in the summer of 1967. it was so beautiful there. are you in the north or the south? We drove around Bavaria, and stayed in Munchen and in Berlin. so much fun.


I'm sorry I didnt answer yet...
I live more south =)
I like Berlin and Munich too... so you came around a lot in germany... =)
And the little german you wrote is correct


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------

